# power clean



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Mark Rippetoe is a big advocate of the power clean as part of a programme. While many people on here seem to rate Rippetoe, I've rarely seen the power clean mentioned in people's routines. Is there a reason the power clean seems unpopular? Or have I just not noticed and in fact everyone's doing them?


----------



## hsmann87 (Jun 22, 2010)

Not a lot of people do them. Ive started implementing them into my routine. I like them.


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

hsmann87 said:


> Not a lot of people do them. Ive started implementing them into my routine. I like them.


Same, there pretty cool


----------



## adlewar (Oct 14, 2008)

i've always done them, power clean and a press, have a full session just with these.........


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

i find that returning the bar to the floor really fcuks with my forearms for some reasons so i cant do em


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

Power cleans improved the speed and power of my punch when I did mma. Every fighter should have them as a staple part of the routine.


----------



## nelly1972 (Jun 15, 2010)

Yip i do them, really great for developing explosive power, and also i prefer pressing when i've cleaned the bar instead of unracking the bar from stands..


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

nelly1972 said:


> Yip i do them, really great for developing explosive power, and also i prefer pressing when i've cleaned the bar instead of unracking the bar from stands..


Im the same, I can press alot more after cleaning then I could if I was just to unrack the bar :/


----------



## BLUTOS (Mar 5, 2005)

a.notherguy said:


> i find that returning the bar to the floor really fcuks with my forearms for some reasons so i cant do em


Try doing them in a power cage with support bar at knee height mate.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

i always use the power clean then press my reps so 1 clean 5 reps but i need to practice clean and jerk tonight so that`ll be fun lol


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Has always mystified me why few people do powercleans - not only a great exercise for developing explosive power but also good to add mass to the mid back, traps, lower back and also a superb core builder.

Technique is tricky though and it does require a lot of practise to get right and to do safely.


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

uhan said:


> i always use the power clean then press my reps so 1 clean 5 reps but i need to practice clean and jerk tonight so that`ll be fun lol


I am still undecided whether to clean once and press or to clean and press for all reps.

I think my lack of fitness is what prevents me clean and pressing for reps more than anything else


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

I've never properly incorporated them into any program, but sometimes at the end of Mondays Madcow workout, I'll do my barbell rows and then I'll do a 1x3 power cleans and half press so a kinda clean and press..


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

love power clean and great for cardio too


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2011)

Newbs should have someone check their form, easy to hurt yourself.

I love them tho, never seen anyone in my gym squat let alone power clean lol


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Dtlv74 said:


> Has always mystified me why few people do powercleans - not only a great exercise for developing explosive power but also good to add mass to the mid back, traps, lower back and also a superb core builder.
> 
> Technique is tricky though and it does require a lot of practise to get right and to do safely.


I've not done them in a while because quite frankly I'm not flexible enough to do them properly, but when I've done them in the past I found resetting the bar a complete ****ache, wouldn't be so bad if bumper plates were easier to come by!


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Ak_88 said:


> I've not done them in a while because quite frankly I'm not flexible enough to do them properly, but when I've done them in the past I found resetting the bar a complete ****ache, wouldn't be so bad if bumper plates were easier to come by!


Am with you there - is a pain in the butt when you can't just dump the bar, especially when heavy.


----------



## CoffeeFiend (Aug 31, 2010)

Arent power cleans kinda like a deadlift followed by an overhead press? Like it starts on the ground you lift it up into a hang then press above you head and down again onto the floor?


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

First vid on YouTube but will give u basic idea.......






I think if u press it over head it's a clean and jerk?


----------



## BLUTOS (Mar 5, 2005)

Ak_88 said:


> *wouldn't be so bad if bumper plates were easier to come by!*


If your gym will allow it this is a cheap way bud


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

BLUTOS said:


> Try doing them in a power cage with support bar at knee height mate.


will give that a go mate. cheers


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

MarkFranco said:


> I am still undecided whether to clean once and press or to clean and press for all reps.
> 
> I think my lack of fitness is what prevents me clean and pressing for reps more than anything else


have a day where you create a small circuit so you can clean and press each rep from ground or other exercises you think you could include to help boost your everday gym stuff and technical aspects too , i have 1 cardio/core day and one fitness/conditioning/core day id recommend it to everybody even more so to the bigger lifters as if you aint fit and healthy something will break .

my fitness/conditioning/core day consists of 30 metre tyre flip (100kg tyre) 15mtr lunges with 20kg kettlebell in left hand then 15mtr lunges kettlebell in right hand then whack tyre with 10lb sledge hammer left hand lead then whack it right hand lead 10 whacks each leading hand then seated beer keg press approx 50kg half filled with water repeat 3 times , i did do it so it was double 60 mtrs instead of 30 but i was properly hanging out my ass lol


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

NICK_1 said:


> First vid on YouTube but will give u basic idea.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


clean and jerk is the Olympic style






power clean is like in your video

clean and press is clean bar from floor to shoulders then press with or without legs .


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

uhan said:


>


nice to see that vid again, thanks for posting


----------

